# Torn Down Units - Live Orangeville video



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My band Torn Down Units gigged around the GTA a lot from about 1998-2002. We took time off and the bass player and I recently started playing with a new drummer as a trio.

We are mainly playing instrumental stuff (which we used to play a lot of) which is a mix of Surf, Rockabilly, and maybe a bit of punk. We are recording a new instrumental EP right now.

Anyway, this is some video from a show we played a few weeks ago. My friend shot it on my iPhone 4. I am pretty impressed by the quality considering this was a LOUD show in a dark room. It's not pristine, but pretty damn good.

[YOUTUBE]ahXzAZWk80M[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, it won't be up everyone's alley. If you like Surf music mixed with Motorhead you might dig it though lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the video. Enjoyed listening and watching you guys play. I like the surf "element".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool song... looks like you's were having a lot of fun with it. That's what counts.


----------

